# Tank disaster



## nickyh (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi all 
I'm new to the forum and hope I am posting this in the right place, I was running a Tropical Aquastart 900 tank until yesterday, I heard a loud cracking noise and then discovered the tank glass base had cracked right accross breadth wise water pouring out after a manic 2hrs of saving fish and furniture I am in shock as to why this would happen has anybody else ever had the base glass on a tank just spilt?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Some tanks now use tempered glass(identified by a "Do not drill holes" sign on the bottom) for the floor glass.
I have had a friends break(125G) but there was an uneven floor under it which was hidden by the carpet and
was found when they took out the carpet. Uneven floor = uneven stress.


----------



## nickyh (Nov 4, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Some tanks now use tempered glass(identified by a "Do not drill holes" sign on the bottom) for the floor glass.
> I have had a friends break(125G) but there was an uneven floor under it which was hidden by the carpet and
> was found when they took out the carpet. Uneven floor = uneven stress.


The cabinet I had the tank on was level we checked after removing the tank last night. Have spoken to manufacture who said the guarantee only covers seals and not 'impact' breakage on glass which there was no impact or change in volume of water or decor. wish I could find reason why the glass split then I could correct for next tank really uneasy about buying another now....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its very hard to make sure the tank is level even if the stand shows level. by the time you add the weight of glass, deco, substrate that could change. Its sometimes wise to check each step from stand to filling with water, if off by much you need to drain and re level Or add some foam between tank and stand to relieve some of the stress on tank.


----------



## nickyh (Nov 4, 2013)

susankat said:


> Its very hard to make sure the tank is level even if the stand shows level. by the time you add the weight of glass, deco, substrate that could change. Its sometimes wise to check each step from stand to filling with water, if off by much you need to drain and re level Or add some foam between tank and stand to relieve some of the stress on tank.


Yes someone has suggested I use polystyrene under the tank but glass bottom on this tank was not in contact with the cabinet there is a 4mm thick rim all around tank and the glass is inset so all weight is taken by the rim plus the tank had been running for over a year why would it suddenly be unstable it really baffles me I wish I knew why it cracked then I would feel easier about buying another tank


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

nickyh said:


> Yes someone has suggested I use polystyrene under the tank but glass bottom on this tank was not in contact with the cabinet there is a 4mm thick rim all around tank and the glass is inset so all weight is taken by the rim plus the tank had been running for over a year why would it suddenly be unstable it really baffles me I wish I knew why it cracked then I would feel easier about buying another tank


 Sorry to hear that ! I would be beside myself if that happened to me, i have a 50 gal glass tank and going to get my level now !!


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry to hear this happened


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow! I need to check mine too. The stand I built had pieces that weren't cut exactly flush to the other pieces and the stand did rock a tiny bit when finished. Everything seems settled and sturdy now, but I too, wonder how this could happen. My tank has a tempered bottom that is offset by the bottom frame of the tank by a couple inches also. I can imagine the frame "twisting" a bit if the surface isn't perfectly level.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I can feel your pain. I have a 55 gallon tank that has been moved several times and is in storage as I speak. I always worry about a tank that can break. So far I haven't had it happen. I always use the stand that the tank came with. I've been lucky and my two large tanks were given to me and the first one I bought was a 20 gallon and stand.


----------

